

Debugging Memory on Linux - fruneau
https://techtalk.intersec.com/2013/12/memory-part-5-debugging-tools/

======
rurban
asan being less feature complete than memcheck is arguably wrong. if you look
at their feature overview [https://code.google.com/p/address-
sanitizer/wiki/ComparisonO...](https://code.google.com/p/address-
sanitizer/wiki/ComparisonOfMemoryTools) you'll see that they do detect stack
oob and global oob (buffer overflows), and some use after return. being 10-20x
faster also helps, that rarely someones uses valgrind (we found a lot of bugs
even valgrind would have detected, if someone would have tried), but you can
ship betas compiled with asan.

~~~
fruneau
I do agree. That ASan part of the article starts with the following sentence:
"The tradeoff however is that ASan won’t detect errors such as uses of
uninitialized variables or leaks that memcheck can detect, but on the other
hand it can detect more errors related to static or stack memory."

Only the runtime part is considered to be less feature-complete that valgrind
(because the runtime part of ASan only keeps information about allocated
memory, not about memory initialization). It is compile-time instrumentation
that make it possible to detect stack and global oob.

~~~
rurban
I see, right.

